# steuersatz radon slide fsa orbit z 1.5



## greg12 (17. Oktober 2011)

an alle wissenden da draussen:
gibts einen flacheren abschlußkonus für den am slide verbauten fsa orbit z 1.5 steuersatz. der konus ist mit 2,5cm höhe alles andere als flach. bin aus der beschreibung auf der fsa homepage nicht schlau geworden.
jemand eine idee???


----------



## konamatze (17. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> an alle wissenden da draussen:
> gibts einen flacheren abschlußkonus für den am slide verbauten fsa orbit z 1.5 steuersatz. der konus ist mit 2,5cm höhe alles andere als flach. bin aus der beschreibung auf der fsa homepage nicht schlau geworden.
> jemand eine idee???



Gibt es,ich hatte mir das Reduzierkit bestellt.http://www.bike-discount.de/shop/k690/a18554/orbit-zr-reduction-1-5-1-1-8.html?mfid=118

weiß aber nicht man diese auch einzeln bekommt.

 Gruß Matze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## greg12 (18. Oktober 2011)

danke!


----------



## Fahrradfahrer71 (18. Oktober 2011)

greg12 schrieb:


> an alle wissenden da draussen:
> gibts einen flacheren abschlußkonus für den am slide verbauten fsa orbit z 1.5 steuersatz. der konus ist mit 2,5cm höhe alles andere als flach. bin aus der beschreibung auf der fsa homepage nicht schlau geworden.
> jemand eine idee???




Der Konus ist nur ein Spacer, den kannst du auch weglassen oder einen "normalen" zylindrischen Spacer benutzen!


----------



## greg12 (21. Oktober 2011)

hat funktioniert danke! ohne ist die sitzposition jetzt perfekt und gabelabsenken nicht mehr nötig verliert der lenker in etwa die selbe höhe wie im vorher abgesenkten zustand.


----------

